# Do people actually read on the iPhone?



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

I hear you can get e-books on pretty much any apple device, but why would anyone want to read books off an iPhone?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I got an iphone a couple of months ago and I read on it whenever I'm outside the house. I've had my Kindle for nearly three years (her birthday is 8/29) and I wouldn't trade it for the world, but I don't carry it around all the time. I always have the Iphone with me. I didn't think I'd be able to read on such a small screen, but it's no problem for even these mature eyes.


----------



## brian70 (Mar 26, 2010)

Brem said:


> I hear you can get e-books on pretty much any apple device, but why would anyone want to read books off an iPhone?


While I prefer my Kindle, my iPhone is always with me. It is really not bad for short stretches when I'm out and about.


----------



## RobertY (Jun 24, 2011)

I was first reading on my IPhone. I enjoyed it so much that I bought a NC. But I still read on my IPhone when I am out and about. Like when my wife is in the boring departments of stores out comes my phone.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

My Kindle is my preferred reading device, but I always have my iPod Touch with me, and have no problem reading on it when the K3 isn't around. I read ebooks on a Palm Tungsten for a number of years when there _was_ no Kindle.

Mike


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

RobertY said:


> I was first reading on my IPhone. I enjoyed it so much that I bought a NC. But I still read on my IPhone when I am out and about. Like when my wife is in the boring departments of stores out comes my phone.


Lines at the post office! After I've played all my Words With Friends turns, and I'm s-t-i-l-l waiting!


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I don't have a smart phone currently, but one of the reasons I've been considering one is for the Kindle app.  And for the reason noted above--it's something you always have with you so you can read a bit when you get stuck waiting somewhere.

I know a lot of the gals on here carry their kindle's everywhere in their purses, but us guys don't really have that option.  I only carry around whatever can fit in my pants pockets.  So a phone in something I always have with me, where as my Kindle, iPad etc. pretty much stay at home.  Other than usually taking my iPad to work since I have a bunch of PDFs etc. on it and use it for work stuff sometimes.


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

Hmm, all great points. Doesn't it get annoying having to zoom in and out on text? Or is it pretty responsive to that?


----------



## RobertY (Jun 24, 2011)

I do not have to zoom in and out at all. I have my text set to medium size.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I read when I'm sitting in a long "wait" situation.  The Kindle app is sized nicely for the device, so you don't have to zoom.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

No zooming necessary, just lots of page turns . Mine sure came in handy tonight: I went to pick up my daughter (flying alone on a nonstop flight from her grandma's) from the airport, but there was a storm and her flight was diverted to Jacksonville. I waited and read while she flew to Jacksonville, refueled, and then flew back to Tampa 150 minutes late. Almost finished my book, and it really helped keep me from worrying.


----------



## chalkmaven (Dec 27, 2008)

The size of text on the iPhone is about the same as it is in a paperback plus you have the option of making it even larger.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

About the only thing I don't mind reading on my iphone is manga. Everything else just makes me feel like I'm looking cross-eyed. My husband used to read on his ipod during the ride to and from school but it bothered me so I bought him a kindle.  Funny how his reading bothered me so much.


----------



## Nauman (Jul 6, 2010)

Bcoz of portability..when i sitting alone..


----------



## eAngelaBenson (Aug 7, 2011)

Brem said:


> I hear you can get e-books on pretty much any apple device, but why would anyone want to read books off an iPhone?


Before I started taking my iPad with me all the time, I'd read on the iPhone. It wasn't that bad really.


----------



## meggjensen (Feb 17, 2011)

I love reading on my iPhone. There have been times I prefer to read on my iPhone over my Nook Color. It's smaller, lighter, and easy to read.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

It is amazing to be able to read anywhere.  It makes perfect sense to read on my iPhone.  I am able to make use of wasted time:  grocery lines, the car wash, dull meetings!  I love it!  When I am home I pull out my Kindle.


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

I LOVE reading on my iPhone.  Very convenient.  On the subway, at starbucks, in the park, on lunch breaks, in bed, on the couch... I can even buy books while on the subway (at elevated sections and even a few stations that have wifi access).  If I wear down the battery, I just sit near an outlet and plug in.  About 75% of the my overall use of my phone is probably for reading.

If I ever get an iPad, I'll probably read there too... but not always.  The iPhone is just REALLY convenient that it will still probably get a lot of use that way.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

The first ebook I actually read was on my iphone. I made me want an ereader. It wasn't bad, but a lot of page turning. The screen size didn't bother me a lot. I just prefer the ereader, but in a pinch, the iphone is not bad.


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

Well that's not so bad then. I was expecting it to be this zoom-in zoom-out type of thing. I don't mind having to turn more e-pages.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Brem said:


> Well that's not so bad then. I was expecting it to be this zoom-in zoom-out type of thing. I don't mind having to turn more e-pages.


Yeah, it's just like the Kindle. The screen is the "page", you can change font size and it reflows the text accordingly (more or fewer words per page) and you just turn e-pages.


----------



## MaryKingsley (Mar 26, 2011)

I read on mine all the time, especially when I'm shopping with my daughter and have to wait for her.  It's convenient to have a reading app (or 2, or 3, or 4) on something I'll have with me, anyway.  It's not my reader of choice, but it does come in handy.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

It's great in a pinch.  I love the flexibilty to choose which device suits me the best at any given time.


----------



## gaidinsgirl (Feb 1, 2011)

My husband only reads on his iPhone. He takes his phone to work with him and reads on his breaks and at lunch. He likes it because he can carry it with him all the time. He can't carry a Kindle around as easily.  I read on my iPod Touch for a year before I finally bought my Kindle. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

How do other smart phones do with e-books? I'm sure these other smart phones have apps for it.


----------



## dmetzcher (Aug 28, 2011)

The iPhone (or any smaller device that Amazon supports with a Kindle app) is great for reading when carrying a Kindle is inconvenient. It's also great for reading in the dark if you don't have a light for your Kindle (an accessory that I'm not interested in buying because it simply won't work with the Kindle case that I prefer to use). It's not much different than using any illuminated tablet-size device to read a book, except that the screen is smaller, but font size is adjustable.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

My Kindle is and always will be my preferred way to read, however, when I take a break at work or waiting somewhere, it is much easier to reach for my iPhone than my Kindle.  I tend to read on my iPhone for very short (less than 5 minute) breaks or so.  For long term reading I don't really consider it an option.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

I got into Kindle books by first reading on my iPhone and PC. Once I got my Kindle, it replaced those for home reading but I still use my iPhone while out and about. I'd take my Kindle with me for vacations but it seems unnecessary to carry it with me on a day-to-day basis when I can read on my even more portable iPhone, which I already have with me anyway. There's definitely no zooming in and out - this is how it looks with no adjustments except the bars at the top and bottom disappear for better reading:


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Brem said:


> How do other smart phones do with e-books? I'm sure these other smart phones have apps for it.


Yeah they have Android apps for it as well. Some may even be a little better to read on since some have 4.5" screens while the iPad screen is (I think) 3.5".

Kindle app is identical across platforms, so only difference would be hard ware things like screen size etc.


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

history_lover said:


> I got into Kindle books by first reading on my iPhone and PC. Once I got my Kindle, it replaced those for home reading but I still use my iPhone while out and about. I'd take my Kindle with me for vacations but it seems unnecessary to carry it with me on a day-to-day basis when I can read on my even more portable iPhone, which I already have with me anyway. There's definitely no zooming in and out - this is how it looks with no adjustments except the bars at the top and bottom disappear for better reading:


That's not bad at all. The text is big enough. Hmm, I might have to start using the iPhone with the kindle app more often.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

It's easier to hide your iphone on your keyboard shelf than a Kindle and sneek in a couple of pages at work.

If my boss is lurking here, I'm just kidding. I'd _never_ do that.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Brem said:


> That's not bad at all. The text is big enough. Hmm, I might have to start using the iPhone with the kindle app more often.


And you can make it bigger than that if you wanted.


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

history_lover said:


> I got into Kindle books by first reading on my iPhone and PC. Once I got my Kindle, it replaced those for home reading but I still use my iPhone while out and about. I'd take my Kindle with me for vacations but it seems unnecessary to carry it with me on a day-to-day basis when I can read on my even more portable iPhone, which I already have with me anyway. There's definitely no zooming in and out - this is how it looks with no adjustments except the bars at the top and bottom disappear for better reading:


Thanks for sharing those images! Really helps.


----------



## Austin_Briggs (Aug 21, 2011)

I've read a lot of books on iPhone - including the whole Captain Blood series 

It's always with me... and that makes it the best e-book reader in many situations.


----------



## Zander Schloss (Sep 4, 2011)

Text on the iPhone is actually larger than you'd think and I don't mind it for short stretches of time. I keep a few books on my phone for when I'm waiting for an appointment, for a plane, etc.


----------



## Peter_von_Harten (May 19, 2011)

I do read on my iPhone here or there since I'm often out and about, though the only book I've fully read on it so far is Alice's Adventures in Wonderland. It's fine for reading once in a while, but I don't do it often and don't have a Kindle, so it's a bit handier for me. When I can spare money for a Kindle though, I'm definitely getting one. To be quite honest, I'd much rather read real books simply because the two-page layout is easier and more familiar to me, but there's no point in fighting new technology. Besides, I'm sure that in a couple years, they'll come out with a Kindle that can display two pages at once.


----------



## traceylcampbell (May 27, 2011)

I read ebooks on my Iphone while wallowing in the bath. *blush* One of these days I'll probably drop it in the water...


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

I usually read on my phone at the doctor's office or somewhere like that, where I got caught without my Kindle. I've found that reading in landscape mode isn't that bad at all, and I kind of like how the background is an off-white. I find it easier to read on my phone than my laptop.


----------



## rmbooks (Sep 19, 2011)

I have used my iPhone Kindle app on occasion.  It is pretty handy when I'm waiting at my kids' doctors appointments and I've gotten angry with Angry Birds.

However, my kindle is much preferred.  I don't think I could read for very long on my iPhone though, but it'll do in a pinch.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

My daughters read on their iPhones all the time. I do, only if I don't have my Kindle or iPad with me (which is extremely rare).


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Over a year later it's still my primary reading device. My kindle was retired long ago.


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

I read it all the time, have been known to have one book going on my phone, and a different one on my Kindle.  I will read for long stretches on it as well, not just for a few minutes while waiting.  Its especially nice at night in my dorm, because it doesn't disturb my room mate as much as having my lamp on.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't read on my iPhone, I don't like it one bit.  I always have my Kindle with me.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Read a novella on it in the bath last night. Sure, I could have pulled out the Kindle in its waterproof case, but I did that the night before and ended up with cramping hands from pushing the buttons.  Guess I'm at the point now where the iPhone works better for me than the K2 does (the iPad is my preferred reader in general).


----------



## spoonflipper (Apr 7, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone knows of a large case for the iPhone that makes it easier for reading?  I don't mind the small size of the screen, but holding it in my hand for long periods isn't hugely comfortable.  The only cases I see are wallet sized.  Hmm.


----------



## Randy McKown (Jan 22, 2012)

I was waiting in a hospital parking lot for over an hour last week .. I read a short story on my phone while I waited. That's the only time I actually have read a book that way though ... normally I just play Angry Birds


----------



## savio (Nov 15, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I got an iphone a couple of months ago and I read on it whenever I'm outside the house. I've had my Kindle for nearly three years (her birthday is 8/29) and I wouldn't trade it for the world, but I don't carry it around all the time. I always have the Iphone with me. I didn't think I'd be able to read on such a small screen, but it's no problem for even these mature eyes.


The biggest font option available on the Kindle app for the iPhone is not big enough. iBooks for example has a bigger font option. And you can control the font size very well on Stanza. Is there any Kindle worker here who would be willing to talk to the company so that they will make available larger fonts? The small fonts really makes me not want to read.


----------



## Broadus (Nov 29, 2010)

I read on my iPhone 4S almost daily. The crispness of the fonts with the Retina display makes it easy to read relatively small fonts, even with these eyes that are in the latter half of their sixth decade.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Brem said:


> How do other smart phones do with e-books? I'm sure these other smart phones have apps for it.


I have an Android smart phone. I have the Kindle app on it, as well as another reading app for ePubs. I read on it when I don't have my Kindle around. Sometimes I read on the iPod touch, since it has a great hi-res screen and is easy to read on.

Mike


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I read my first ebook on my iPhone. I enjoyed it so much, I bought an ereader. It was a lot of page shipping, but tolerable. The font size didn't really bother me, and my vision is not that great. It's great when I don't have my ereader with me.


----------



## HeatherG (Aug 6, 2011)

I read on my iPod touch all of the time and actually prefer it to reading on the Kindle if I am inside because I usually have animals crowding me on my lap as I read.  I find the Kindle screen not bright enough when I am reading it inside.  Outside, I prefer the Kindle.


----------

